

Superflies bred to be the first astronauts on Titan - maeon3
http://www.kurzweilai.net/superflies-bred-to-be-the-first-astronauts-on-titan?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=6397a295d9-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email
We can give life a much better fighting chance if we blow eachother up.  Colinate titan with flies.  Give it a few billion years and the DNA will give rise to sentient life once again.
======
gus_massa
There are very few details in this article. Much more information in the
linked source:
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2011/12/superfl...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2011/12/superflies-
bred-to-be-the-first-astronauts-on-titan.html)

